# anyone here who has experiance with Tryton?



## minimike (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi

I am looking for something comparable like sage one I believe that this could offer finance/tryton28. I wouldn't like to save the charges for Sage. But rather to hold certain things on my own hardware. Does anyone have any experience with it? Billing services, Tax Office (Gemany), SEPA, banking, etc. I would like to hear how it works.


----------

